# Scent Fixatives



## SoapSap (Oct 3, 2014)

What do you use as fixatives for you Essential Oils/Fragrance Oils in cold process soap?

Has anyone used Rice Flour?


----------



## lsg (Oct 3, 2014)

I use litsea cubeba along with citrus essential oils.  I have also used clay as an anchor.


----------



## Jstar (Oct 3, 2014)

I use kaolin clay in most of my soaps..it seems to help


----------



## Susie (Oct 4, 2014)

What amount of clay do you use?  Is there a magic percentage?


----------



## Jstar (Oct 4, 2014)

I don't know if there is a magic % but I use 1 tsp PPO


----------



## lsg (Oct 4, 2014)

I probably use about 1 tsp. per pound of oils, depending on the clay.  With red clay, you don't want to add too much.  Many people recommend mixing the clay with a little water before adding at light trace.


----------



## goji_fries (Oct 4, 2014)

lsg said:


> I probably use about 1 tsp. per pound of oils, depending on the clay.  With red clay, you don't want to add too much.  Many people recommend mixing the clay with a little water before adding at light trace.



With these clays can you mix it in oil? If so how do you mix it properly so they dont clump up? I was pondering this this morning in the shower.


----------



## lsg (Oct 4, 2014)

I have just dumped it in thinly traced soap and stick blended like crazy, but I think mixing clay with a little water and adding at thin trace would work better.


----------



## Jstar (Oct 4, 2014)

Yup, several ways to get it done. I tend to toss mine directly into my oils and mix mix mix..then add my fragrances etc, and mix a bit more..then add my lye solution


----------



## dillsandwitch (Oct 5, 2014)

so would it be the same stuff as this to help with sticking the EO and FO? 

http://www.aussiesoapsupplies.com.au/clay-aussie-white.html


TIA


----------



## lsg (Oct 5, 2014)

Yes, that would work.


----------



## SanVan (Jan 8, 2015)

If you mix clay with water, do you need to account for that water in the overall mix?  For example, if you need 100 grams of water and you use 1 tbsp of water to mix your clay, do you take away the 1 tbsp from the 100 grams?


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jan 8, 2015)

I mix my EO/FO with the clay - more to prevent me from forgetting to adding vs. extra the liquid. Sanvan I'll defer to the experts, but I don't think an additional tsp of water will really make a big difference in your soap unless your batch is really small.


----------



## jade-15 (Jan 8, 2015)

SanVan said:


> If you mix clay with water, do you need to account for that water in the overall mix?  For example, if you need 100 grams of water and you use 1 tbsp of water to mix your clay, do you take away the 1 tbsp from the 100 grams?



As clays 'suck up' a lot of water, I believe this is in addition to the original water.

Also, as Cindy said, a bit of water won't make much difference.  The water amount used in recipes varies depending on personal preference/fragrance oil etc.


----------



## TVivian (Jan 8, 2015)

I mix my clay into my fragrance oil.


----------



## Saponista (Jan 9, 2015)

Has anyone tried that natrasorb tapioca starch in cold process soap? I was thinking of giving it a go to try and hold my citrus scents for longer.


----------



## Susie (Jan 9, 2015)

I mix my EO into the clay/corn starch also.


----------



## biarine (Jan 9, 2015)

I used arrowroot and you can try them if it's working for you but its does work for me in my HP


----------



## Soapsense (Jan 9, 2015)

I stick blend my clay into my warmed oils, it seems to work well for me.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 9, 2015)

I too stickblend my clays into my oils.  No problems with doing that way.


----------



## jade-15 (Jan 9, 2015)

Saponista said:


> Has anyone tried that natrasorb tapioca starch in cold process soap? I was thinking of giving it a go to try and hold my citrus scents for longer.



I haven't, but its on my to-do list!


----------



## Jstar (Jan 9, 2015)

I'd like to try the arrowroot, but no funds atm..one day, one day


----------

